
Show HN: Swagmeter – Detecting Hipsters Using Inception V3 - azujus
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/swagmeter/id1228066331?mt=8
======
azujus
Just wanted to share it here to get some feedback. The app is intended to be a
joke. We build the original version in the hackathon (in which we won a 2nd
place) and never got around finishing it until now. It uses a dataset of 5k
images, and an inception v3 model, retrained to recognise each category.
Everything is done offline and optimised to run on a mobile.

------
BugsJustFindMe
Why is it 120MB?

~~~
newah
Mainly because inception v3 alone takes around 80MBs. Add the project, few
things to be able to read the model effectively (offline, on-the-go) and here
we go - 100MBs :)

We have ideas of trying mobilenet as the model would be 5-15MBs then.

